# Chances of one of my girls being pregnant.



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I have four girls, and two boys, none of them altered. I have to keep both cages in my room, but I keep them at completely opposite sides because I've read about them mating through the bars and such. So, I had my two boys out on my bed and I left the room for about 5 minutes, which I do all the time and never had any problem. The girls cage is located about 1 1/2 ft maybe a little more away from the end of my bed because their cage is really big and that's the only place it fits. So, I left the room for 5 or so minutes and when I came back, Sampson, one of the boys(obviously lol) was on top of the girls cage! AHGGG. I'm assuming he suddenly got very daring and decided to jump for it and landed on the side and climbed to the top. But I've never sen him jump at all none the less jump over a foot away...and I have no idea how long he was there before I came in. This was yesterday, well it's like 2 am here so technically two days ago. I'm completely prepared for babies, I have two spare tanks. But I don't want them to have babies because of the fact that I'll have to rehome some and I'll be attatched before they even pop out... and my mom will be really mad, and because the world already as too many rats without homes  So I'm just wondering what the chances are that one of them is pregnant?I moved my extremely large and heavy dresser so that it's between the girl's cage and my bed so that I won't have to worry about this again, but I'm SOOO anxious to find out! I hate waiting .


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

um... i've actually never heard of rats mating through bars lol. the female would have had to hang literally upside down right against the bars for that to happen.... don't hold your breath for babies xD


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

ahh thank you so much haha


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually I have heard lots of people say "my friend said, that her friend said, that HER rat got pregnant through the bars..." Bwwahahahah.

Its like nearly impossible! The female rat crouches low, arches her back up and lifts her tail (lordosis) so that the male can clasp her around the abdomen and mate with her...now imagine bars between them? :


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Lmao exactly what I always thought! But I've honestly read that it can happen on the internet a bunch of times so I was just like ohh crap.. Haha But thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

It's usually an excuse for people not putting their rats back in the right cage/ escapees. They can't mate through the bars, thankfully!


----------

